# Corrado Heated seat loom question (pics inside)



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got a loom but it's been chopped at the switch end,
I've got an idea but want confirmation it'll work...
here is my loom cut...









wires that are cut are the :-
Brown
grey/blue
black
and here is how it should look...









So far i've worked out i could:-
Extend and put a plug on the end of the grey/blue wire to fuse box
Extend and put a plug on the end of the black wire that comes from the black plug further down loom, then that goes to fuse box
But where does the little black wire from the switch go?
and also, where in the fuse box do i put the two plugs?
Any help is greatly wanted!!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (-neil-)*

Brown = ground
Blue/Gray = instrument cluster illumination wire
black = +12V
Where the wires connect is a great debate. I ended up pulling +12V from a source other than the factory source. The correct source location on the back side of the fuse/relay panel is D/9. Alternatively. you could pull from D/11 if it is open. In my case, both of those were already being used, so I pulled from some other wire in the green D connector. 
Grey/Blue connected to D/12, but you may find that already full. In that case, you can tap off any other instrument lighting panel grey/blue wire connection. 
FWIW, the Black you have cut off at the switch, should actually tie into another larger black coming from the relays for the heated seats. 
Got more questions, I've got answers. I grafted the heated seat harness out of a B3 Passat into my 1990 Corrado.


----------



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (where_2)*

so i should try and plug the two wires into the section marked 'D', do they just plug striaght in? It looks like the slots are meant for big plugs?









Ignore the red bits, just using the pic for refference...


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (-neil-)*

You need to either jumper the wires from D/9 and D/12 up to a multi-pin connector that accepts the plugs on the end of the wires you have there, or you need to carefully remove the receptacles from the plugs you have there and insert them into the green multi-pin connector that goes in D on the fuse and relay panel. There's a tool that you would find most helpful in doing that. It's a Lisle green heagonal or octagonal electrical pin removal tool. (see here: http://www.cyclepages.com/Prod...01953) I got mine from the local auto parts store. They had to special order it, but it was worth the effort... 
Once you have either the jumper in place, or the receptacles inserted into your green D connector, you can proceed.


----------



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (where_2)*

hmmm, that sounds very tricky, suppose i wont know until i look at the back of the fuse box.
When i brought the loom off a fellow corrado guy, it came with the cigerette lighter plug aswell, as that must of been the way that they wired it up.
If i join the thin black and thick black wire together then wire it up to a 12+ in the car somewhere (say cig lighter and then the same with the blue/grey illumination it'll work the same yeah?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (where_2)*

When I dismantled the wiring in the Passat, I found that the plugs for the heated seat wiring didn't actually plug into the back of the relay panel. They plugged into "jumpers" that lived on top of the relays that stack on the fuse/relay panel. Each of these "jumpers" would accept upto 4 of those single wire plugs you have in the photo of your wiring harness. From there, the wiring was jumered to some mysterious location behind the fuse and relay panel. In one case, two of the jumper blocks were jumpered together. When I pulled the wiring harness, I simply pulled the "jumper blocks" off the relay sockets below them, and bought it all. I may be able to find a part number for these, if you need it.


----------



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (where_2)*

*********** NEW QUESTION *******************
Ok so i wired my heated seats up today, and used the red/grey live and grey/blue illumination from the cig lighter as i dont have them little plug to put into the fuse box, i'll do this at a later date.
The relays click when going from 0 to any higher number,and the click changes depending on the temp, so if i put it on 4 from being on 0, it clicks, then if i leave it for a while, then turn the down to 2, it clicks again, then if i turn it to 0, it'll click once the temp reaches 0.
But the actual seats dont get warm themselves, when i brought them i was told they were working, which i believe.
HELP, I'm getting fed up now!
Neil


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (-neil-)*

Do you have a test light, or a volt meter?
If so, then you want to run some tests on the connectors under the seats.


----------



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (where_2)*

well i feel abit stupid tbh, i left them on for ages and just kept putting my hand on them to see if they were getting warm, and couldnt feel anything, but then i went for a drive and i felt the toastyness of them, so they both work fine!
But should they work without the key in the ignition? Because mine do, but wont that mean that their on all the time?
Oh, and i cant have the mains power in the cig lighter, it made the car stall loads, so i'm going to have to put the mains wire to the fuse box, fun fun fun!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (-neil-)*

I dunno about the 1993's but the 1990 Corrado I own, the lighter receptacle is attached to the battery ALL THE TIME. I neglected to consider this when you mentioned you were going to connect it to that. That would NOT be a good option, even if it didn't give you the stalling issue since it is on 24/7. You'd have to remember to shut off the heated seats every time you stop, or relay the black wire going to the switch.


----------



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (where_2)*

Ive got my dash out to do my matrix so thought it'd be great time to do my heated seat loom into my fuse box now.
I have found the D setion on my fuse box and found wires coming from it, just need to know what i need to do next...
as you look at this pic, D11 is in bottom left of the green plug and D12 is in the bottom right.
















I've been told 
'the thin black from the switch into the larger black which goes to the fuse box. Find socket D and then terminal 9 on that socket, hopefully there is a black/white wire coming from this terminal to another terminal block that you can connect in to.'
the black/white from D9 is not connected to anything, its the one u can see me holding my my hand.
Cheers for your help!


_Modified by -neil- at 7:52 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## -neil- (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Corrado Heated seat loom question (-neil-)*

what i want to know is that if i put a connector on the end of my grey/blue iluminace wire from my loom and plug it next to the other blue/grey, in this pic at bottom of post, on the left will that work?
and if i put that black/white wire from D9 into one of the spare slots in the black box just underneith the green connector(on top of fuse box) and then put my black wire from my loom into the other spare slot, will that work?
and how to them little black boxes work on top of the fuse box?


----------



## Rckstr111 (Jul 5, 2010)

F me in my goat's! I have a seat heater switch and wanted to try to install some seat heaters until I saw this thread.


----------



## Norutah (Apr 18, 2015)

*Assistance with electrical connector in images*

Hello, my name is Nate from Northern Utah. 
I know his is an old thread but I am really needing assistance and hope someone sees this. I've been all over the web for weeks and not been able to crack this code. Question: 
The green electrical connector in the photos that says "goes to d9". That locks a male spade into the fuse box. What are the connectors called and does anyone know where to buy them? I added a trailer brake controller to my 1998 National Seabreeze and used the 30a AUX in the fuse panel and pushed a male spade into the slot. I would feel a lot better if I had the locking electrical connector instead of just a male spade that could pull/vibrate out. Thanks in advance.


----------

